# help i need the chant from 13 ghosts anyone know where to d/l it



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Is this it?

http://s93242532.onlinehome.us/clips/chant.mp3


----------



## horrer1968 (Aug 23, 2005)

awsome thank you !!!!!!!!!!!! great grim reaper we did same reaper last year wit a 13 inch b/w tv under his hood with a small vid cam security type triped by a mat sensor your face was his when pretty cool efect i was loking for a dif effect with him yours sounds cool and great mod on the fog controll kmart has a constant fogger out 24.00 by lite f/x just bought it makes a ton of fog anyway ty for the d/l


----------

